# قال إنّ / أنّ



## ihsaan

Hi,
Someone said that the sentence:

قالت لي إنْ يجب علي أن (she said to me that I had to...)

is not correct as I should´ve used أنّه here. Shouldn´t it be إنّه?
I´ve learned to use in/inna when used after قال to express indirect speech, such as "she said that ....".


----------



## Palestinian

Inna is always used at a begining of a sentance and it's like an emphasis tool

الرجل أحمق
the man is stupid

إن الرجل أحمق
the man is 100% stupid

anna is always used in between sentances

أخبرني أحمد أن الرجل أحمق

ahmed told me that the man is stupid

as you see that anna is not used to emphasizd but as a connection like "that"

so the correct form in your sentance is " أنه‎ ‎"


----------



## ALOOO

No its correct, but it doesn't mean like what you have written above.
قالت لي إن يجب علي أن اذهب سوف تأتي معي.
قالت لي اذا كان ضروري أن تذهب سوف آتي معك.



> قالت لي إنْ يجب علي أن (she said to me that I had to...)


he said to me that if that necessary to go I will go with you.
So, anyway it depends in your sentence and you have not put it completly.


----------



## ihsaan

Okay, here is the full sentence:

قالت لي إنّ يجب علي أن أقدر 
الحياة

I´m feeling somewhat confused now as to when to use what..

@Palestinian: I have been taught two uses of inna. In the beginning of a sentence for emphasise, and after the verb قال to indicate indirect speech.


----------



## AndyRoo

ihsaan said:


> Shouldn´t it be إنّه?
> I´ve learned to use in/inna when used after قال to express indirect speech, such as "she said that ....".


 
Yes I agree with this, except not إنْ but إنّ

Here's another post which discusses the same issue:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=664144


----------



## ALOOO

ok so it should be أنّ or أنّه both of them are correct.


----------



## ihsaan

I´m sorry..did you mean an إ or an أ in your last post?


----------



## ALOOO

I meant أنّ or أنه instead of إن or إنه


----------



## AndyRoo

ALOOO said:


> I meant أنّ or أنه instead of إن or إنه


 
I don't think this is correct - I think it should be إنه . 

Using أنه here is a common error, as discussed in the thread I mentioned above.


----------



## Palestinian

ihsaan said:


> @Palestinian: I have been taught two uses of inna. In the beginning of a sentence for emphasise, and after the verb قال to indicate indirect speech.



as for the word قال 
when we use inna after  قال  it would indicate that we are quoting him
while if we used anna it only indicates that we are delivering what he heared him say

قال إن الصبر مفتاح الفرج
Qalla Inna 'ssabra mufta7u 'lfaraji

he said ) Patience is the key to resolution (of a problem)

so as you can see, Inna is still in the begining of the sentance, it's kind of indicative of the begining a milestone if you will

but if I said
قال أن الصبر مفتاح الفرج
Qalla Anna 'ssabra mufta7u 'lfaraji

he said (That) patience was the key to resolution
I used my words to deliver his
it's similiar to saying: he told me that patience is the key to resolution

so anna here is inserted between two sentances
qalla : which is composed of qalla the verb and the omitted subject (howa = He)
is the first sentance and the rest is the second

I hope you would get the Idea 
p.s:
i use ' not to indicate glottal stop but pretty much as it's use in english wich is binding between two vowels with the omission of the first one


----------



## ihsaan

So, according to you it would have been "inna" if I would have written:
She said to me: "You have to appreciate life.", but seeing that the sentence in my first post isn´t really "indirect speech", then I must use anna.


----------



## ALOOO

SORRY, I've made a mistake.
إنْ - إنه without shuddah ّ  that what you have said and its correct.
1- إنْ for condition like:
إِنْ تدرسْ تنجحْ
إنْ تقتُلْ تُقتَلْ
2- إنْ  for negative (للنفي):
(إنْ أردنا إلاّ الحسنى) سورة التوبة
It means ما أردنا إلا الحسنى
3- إلاّ = لا+إنْ :
إنْ for condition + لا for negative 
(وإلاّ تغفرْ لي وترحمْني أكنْ من الخاسرين) سورة هود

So it doesn't like *إنَ وأخواتها*


----------



## ihsaan

Okay, I do see you point, Palestinian, but I found this in my grammar book:

"The particle إنّ is used after the verb قال "to tell, to say" to introduce indirect speech. Since "to tell, to say" is mostly followed by indirect speech in English, the illustrative sentence is best translated by: "They have told us that the Arab delegation..." 
(The example sentence used here is: قالوا لنا إنّ الوفد العربي زار مدينة برلين أمس).
When reading unvocalized texts, the student must observe in the beginning that he does not read the إنّ after قال as أنّ ("that") under the influence of his mother tongue."

Now, here the examples state isn´t used as a "quote", but rather as "delivering" what they had been told by someone. Still, the use of inna is being used.

(I checked the other thread, and it was really good, but I got somewhat confused as to the conclusion of the thread. I´m sorry for dragging this thread out...)


----------



## Palestinian

Actually in translating
she said to me you have to appreciate life

there is no statement said by her. It's actually a request or order

so there shouldn't be inna

قالت لي: عليك أن تقدر الحياة

but if i to deliever what she said i would say

قالت لي أني علي أن أقدر الحياة

she said to me that i have to appreciate life

see the difference
anna= that


----------



## ihsaan

Yes, that was my exact point, Palestinian, when I stated the difference between the two sentences given (She said that I have to appreciate life vs. She said: "You have to appreciate life). However, my latest post was due to getting confused by the other members posts AndyRoo and ALOOO, as well as the previous thread (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=664144).

In the thread, Elroy is making the same argument as you Palestinian, but it seems to me that there where others in that thread disagreeing with this. Hence my confusion.


----------



## Palestinian

To simplify matters away from syntax which is complicated in arabic

when telling a fact
"nomimal sentance"

the house is beautiful

البيت جميل
also
إن البيت جميل

wanna use anna look for "that" before a nominal sentance and put it in it's place

i heard that Rachel is throwing a party

سمعت أن ريتشيل تقيم حفلة


----------



## ihsaan

I did get your point, Palestinian. My problem is if this understanding is a "common error", as stated by AndyRoo (and which is also mentioned in the thread).

AndyRoo stated above that: "Using أنه here is a common error, as discussed in the thread I mentioned above.". 

Let´s see what others here think.


----------



## Palestinian

Sorry that i didn't read your posts but believe me as an arabin who studied standarad arabic 12 years through school let alone day to day contact with it when i tell you

that 
قالوا لنا إن الوفد العربي
infers quotation not indirect speech
appearently the common error is when using inna in indirect speech which is common among those studying arabic


----------



## ihsaan

@Palestinian: Ah, okay. Now it makes sense. 

(Btw: I didn´t mean to be rude in my previous posts, I was just trying to reconcile what you said along with what the others had posted, but you´ve made your and their point 100% clear for me now. I really appreciate the clarification - not to mention the patience! )


----------



## ALOOO

عندما كررت قراءة السؤال وجدت أنّ الشخص السائل ذكر ثلاثة أنواع لـ ان
1- إنْ
2-إنّ
3-أنّ
وعلى ذلك أقول أنّه عندما أرفقت عدة أصناف لـ -ان-جعلك تستقبل عدة آراء مختلفة, فلذلك لكي نقطع الشك باليقين أرفق أمثلة واضحة في قالب جملة مفيدة.
4- للمعلومية فقط - أنْ
 اختلط الحابل بالنابل


----------



## AndyRoo

Just to add another source which states إنّ is used after قال in _indirect_ speech:

http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...ved=0CBUQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=qaal inna&f=false


----------



## ayed

_Inn_ is always maksurah after"saying".._I agree with those who say "*inna*"_
قال *إن*
قالت *إن*
قالوا *إن*


----------



## ihsaan

AndyRoo said:


> Just to add another source which states إنّ is used after قال in _indirect_ speech:
> 
> http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...ved=0CBUQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=qaal inna&f=false



So, I might understand you wrong, but would you have used inna both after:
1. a direct quotation
2. when relaying what someone has said?
(This is what I originally thought, but all this back and forth in this thread is making me change my opinion by the minute..)

The book in the link you, AndyRoo, gave examples like:

"He said that he had discussed this topic". Even here the "inna(hu)" is used, even though it is not a direct quote. If it would have been a direct quote, they would have written "He said: "I have discussed this topic." Another example is "The coach said he was satisfied." Here, inna(hu) is being used as well. So, it seems to me that inna would be used either way. 

This thread is driving me crazy, hehe...


----------



## ayed

ihsaan said:


> so, i might understand you wrong, but would you have used inna both after:
> 1. A direct quotation
> 2. When relaying what someone has said?
> (this is what i originally thought, but all this back and forth in this thread is making me change my opinion by the minute..)
> 
> the book in the link you, andyroo, gave examples like:
> 
> "he said that he had discussed this topic". Even here the "inna(hu)" is used, even though it is not a direct quote. If it would have been a direct quote, they would have written "he said: "i have discussed this topic." another example is "the coach said he was satisfied." here, inna(hu) is being used as well. So, it seems to me that inna would be used either way.
> 
> This thread is driving me crazy, hehe...


*تكسر همزة إنّ إذا وقعت:

- في أول الكلام:
إن العدل أساس الحكم.

-بعد فعل القول، وما في معناه:
قال المتهم إني بريء.
قال إنه كان ...
"قل إن هدى الله هو الهدى".
أخبرني إنه برىء.

- بعد القسم:
والله إن النصر قريب.
"والعصر إن الإنسان لفي خسر".

- بعد "ألا" الاستفتاحية:
ألا إن النصر من عند الله.

- في أول جملة صلة الموصول:
جاء الذي إنه ناجح.

- في بدء جملة الحال:
قابلته وإنه يستعد للسفر.

- بعد "حيث":
يسكن الناس حيث إن الراحة موفورة.
نتناول هذا الموضوع، حيث إنه شديد الأهمية.

- بعد "إذ":
*​*
*


----------



## AndyRoo

Yes إنّ is used for both indirect quotes and direct quotes after قال, though it's not always necessary for direct quotes. 

So I think both the following are possible for a direct quote:
 
وقال «ناقشتُ هذا الموضوع»
and
وقال «إني ناقشتُ هذا الموضوع»

as well as the indirect one mentioned in the book:
قال إنه ناقش هذا الموضوع


----------



## ihsaan

Ergo (according to your understanding): anna would be wrong to use then?

@Ayed: My Arabic is not very advanced, but I will try to read through what you wrote in Arabic.


----------



## AndyRoo

ihsaan said:


> Ergo (according to your understanding): anna would be wrong to use then?


 
Yes I believe 'anna is wrong, though it is common to see it, as already mentioned


----------



## ihsaan

Okay, then I´m back to what I originally believed to be correct. Thank you for clarifying AndyRoo.


AndyRoo said:


> Yes إنّ is used for both indirect quotes and direct quotes after قال, though it's not always necessary for direct quotes.


Btw: I don´t think you can omit inna. In the same book it says: "Note that in English the word "that" may be omitted in reporting speech, but ´inna may not be omitted in Arabic."


----------



## AndyRoo

You can't omit إنّ for _reported_ speech, but you can for _direct_ speech, I think.


----------



## ihsaan

Ah, ok. I see.


----------



## Palestinian

Hi, regarding Inna i have referred to books and found out that it's used after Qala even if not a quotation. Also it's used after حيث‎ and إذ ‏
i figured out that inna and anna in arabic are the same but when translated to english they look different. I don't know why anyhow this is not an easy confession to make of being wrong especially after that 12 years speech


----------



## ALOOO

(قُلْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ أَنَّهُ اسْتَمَعَ نَفَرٌ مِنَ الْجِنِّ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآنًا عَجَبًا) سورة الجن آية رقم 1
(قَالُوا نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَأْكُلَ مِنْهَا وَتَطْمَئِنَّ قُلُوبُنَا وَنَعْلَمَ أَنْ قَدْ صَدَقْتَنَا وَنَكُونَ عَلَيْهَا مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ) سورة المائدة الآية رقم 113
(وَلَمَّا تَوَجَّهَ تِلْقَاءَ مَدْيَنَ قَالَ عَسَى رَبِّي أَنْ يَهْدِيَنِي سَوَاءَ السَّبِيلِ) سورة القصص الآية رقم 22

(وَاحْذَرْهُمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنُوكَ عَنْ بَعْضِ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ إِلَيْكَ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ أَنْ يُصِيبَهُمْ بِبَعْضِ ذُنُوبِهِمْ وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ لَفَاسِقُونَ) سورة المائدة الآية رقم 49

SO THEY ARE CLOSE TOGETHER.

'anna is wrong, though it is common to see it??? YOU CAN SEE ABOVE

You can't omit إنّ for _reported_ speech. NO YOU SEE THE FOLLOWING:
(قَالَ سَنَنظُرُ أَصَدَقْتَ أَمْ كُنتَ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ) سورة النمل آية رقم 27
(قَالَتْ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلامٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيًّا) سورة مريم آية رقم 20
أَنَّى = كيف
(قَالَ كَذَلِكِ قَالَ رَبُّكِ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَلِنَجْعَلَهُ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَرَحْمَةً مِّنَّا وَكَانَ أَمْرًا مَّقْضِيًّا) سورة مريم آية رقم 21


----------



## AndyRoo

ALOOO said:


> (قُلْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ أَنَّهُ اسْتَمَعَ نَفَرٌ مِنَ الْجِنِّ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآنًا عَجَبًا) سورة الجن آية رقم 1
> (قَالُوا نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَأْكُلَ مِنْهَا وَتَطْمَئِنَّ قُلُوبُنَا وَنَعْلَمَ أَنْ قَدْ صَدَقْتَنَا وَنَكُونَ عَلَيْهَا مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ) سورة المائدة الآية رقم 113
> (وَلَمَّا تَوَجَّهَ تِلْقَاءَ مَدْيَنَ قَالَ عَسَى رَبِّي أَنْ يَهْدِيَنِي سَوَاءَ السَّبِيلِ) سورة القصص الآية رقم 22
> 
> (وَاحْذَرْهُمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنُوكَ عَنْ بَعْضِ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ إِلَيْكَ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ أَنْ يُصِيبَهُمْ بِبَعْضِ ذُنُوبِهِمْ وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ لَفَاسِقُونَ) سورة المائدة الآية رقم 49
> 
> SO THEY ARE CLOSE TOGETHER.
> 
> 'anna is wrong, though it is common to see it??? YOU CAN SEE ABOVE


I never said أنَّ is always wrong , just that it's wrong after قال when _introducing_ speech. None of these ayas contradict this, as far as I can see.


ALOOO said:


> You can't omit إنّ for _reported_ speech. NO YOU SEE THE FOLLOWING:
> (قَالَ سَنَنظُرُ أَصَدَقْتَ أَمْ كُنتَ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ) سورة النمل آية رقم 27
> (قَالَتْ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلامٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيًّا) سورة مريم آية رقم 20
> أَنَّى = كيف
> (قَالَ كَذَلِكِ قَالَ رَبُّكِ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَلِنَجْعَلَهُ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَرَحْمَةً مِّنَّا وَكَانَ أَمْرًا مَّقْضِيًّا) سورة مريم آية رقم 21


 
But these are not *reported* speech these are *direct* speech - so إنَّ can be omitted here as I mentioned before.


----------



## cherine

Guys,
Some of you seem to confuse all types of ان (in, inna, anna). Please remember that the position of the hamza and the stress on the nuun make a big difference between the three particles.

قالت إن is the only way possible according to the rules clarified in this thread and the other one, so let's be careful not to confuse anyone, ok? 



Palestinian said:


> this is not an easy confession to make of being wrong especially after that 12 years speech


الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة  It's much better than insisting on something that is incorrect.


*And, as a moderator, please let me remind you of the utmost importance of using standard writing style (i.e. properly using capital letters and punctuation marks) not only because this is a language forum, but also because it makes reading your post easier and your ideas clearer. Thanks *


----------

